# dnp question



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

6 days in to a 200mg cycle and i am not getting much heat from it

the tabs are legit cos they are the ones remaining from a previous cycle that i went up to 600mgs and def felt heat off that cycle.

my question is am i still burning blubber even though i am not feeling it as much as previous cycle


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

my mate uses them and cant stand the sides when taking a lot, sweating his bollocks off constantly so he takes a lower dose and still loses weight, sure i read each tablet raises metabolism by like 25% so it must still work


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

200mg is a low-ish dose, it will still be working away nicely in the background and doing its thing, just keep diet nailed and keep doing cardio, I personally now dont see the need to go over 200mg (400 at a push) for most purposes.

Remember that DNP has a cumulative effect also so the total mg content in your body will just be peaking around now.


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

how long do you run it @ 200 for was planning on 2 weeks

what was your weight loss experience?

eating clean - but about maintenacne really


----------



## Fresh8686 (Sep 5, 2010)

Depending on how long since you last used dnp, I find you tend to develop a tolerance to the stuff. I've found that when Im on 400mg im not sweating nowhere near as much as my 1st time trying 400, but the weight loss is still there, just not as dramatic.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

im on 200mg a day and warm, clammy all day if i do any thing like walk up stairs i sweat a little more, just after a meal i notice the heat and deffo after carbs! its no were near as intense as 400 and nothing on 600 as i would sit with just boxers on and sweat and look like i had just stepped out of a hot shower! so mine are deffo working!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sorebuttman said:


> how long do you run it @ 200 for was planning on 2 weeks
> 
> what was your weight loss experience?
> 
> eating clean - but about maintenacne really


there is not a limit as such just a recommendation to how long you should run it, its more a case of how long you can stand it. or at least at 200mg thats the case. i will run my 200mg with 50mcg t3 for 5 wks.

not sure what you will get from 200mg for 2wks? id do 10-14 days were i ramp up to 600mg


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Jim why do u feel u need to run it for 5 weeks? Just seems like a 'more is better attittude' imo, is your diet that bad? 50mcg t3 is a decent dose for a metabolic boost already


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

More is better on DNP is the wrong way to go about it!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

DB said:


> Jim why do u feel u need to run it for 5 weeks? Just seems like a 'more is better attittude' imo, is your diet that bad? 50mcg t3 is a decent dose for a metabolic boost already


its 5 wks of 200mg ffs how is that more is better? if i was banging in 600mg for that long id see your point.

and in most cases more is better (not dnp as too much is death lol)

my diet is ok but this way i can get a good 3.5-4k cals a day and still drop fat were as with my metabolism i could not do this id prob be some were near maintenance cal intake if not over.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Wouldn't fancy running it for 5weeks!

10-12days max for me, relief to get off it then!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yea at a higher dose. when it is this low its easy to cope with mate, ill drop it if i feel like i need to


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Not judging you. Will be interesting to see how the results differ.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

slow and steady is the key imo with fat loss, i could do a blast over 10 days feel like shyt and sweat my bollox off and prob loose some lbm, or do it for a longer time and at a much lower dose and keep more lbm eat more food and have a lot more energy.

this just an experiment ill see how it goes if its ****y then i will not do it again


----------



## sorebuttman (Sep 20, 2009)

yep day 7 and i got some big heat of my pre wrkout oats on the train today. Weird cos i ate carbs again in the evening and never got much heat


----------



## Fresh8686 (Sep 5, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> slow and steady is the key imo with fat loss, i could do a blast over 10 days feel like shyt and sweat my bollox off and prob loose some lbm, or do it for a longer time and at a much lower dose and keep more lbm eat more food and have a lot more energy.
> 
> this just an experiment ill see how it goes if its ****y then i will not do it again


You'll be alright, I agree moderate doses for longer amounts of time are more preferable than those inferno cycles. I did 10 weeks of DNP with no problems, but I tolerate it very well, no lethargy, I just sweat and with a fan close by and AC im good even during the heat wave we had this summer.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

10 weeks?

What ancilliries, anti-oxidants etc did you use during this time?

What sort of doses were you using and how did you feel while on it?


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

BUMP THIS ONE!!


----------

